# Giveaway #2: Borderlands & Aliens Vs. Predator PC



## theonedub (Mar 27, 2011)

*This Giveaway is not affiliated with TPU! or W1z. *

I always have PC games that never get used since my PC rarely gets a breather from WCG and F@H. So, for my second giveaway, I have brand new in box copies of Aliens Vs Predator (box says req Steam) and Borderlands (does not activate on Steam). 







*Rules:* Must be an *active* F@H or WCG member in the top 200 of either team. *Has to be US48* as this is shipping USPS Priority Flat Rate w/ DC. To clarify, I am paying for shipping. 

Again, I have the stats for both teams pulled already from FreeDC, so don't try to sneak in 

Post in the thread if you want in up until 6PM PST 3/29/11. Winner will be contacted for address info and prize will be shipped by the end of the week.


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 27, 2011)

I'd love to get my hands on that AvP. Count me in!


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 28, 2011)

Great chance of winning here


----------



## Bow (Mar 28, 2011)

"All in"


----------



## freaksavior (Mar 28, 2011)

I would be game (no pun intended) for borderlands.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 28, 2011)

I need avp!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Mar 28, 2011)

hey, count me in.


----------



## catnipkiller (Mar 28, 2011)

*avp*

id buy avp off you^^


----------



## theonedub (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm going to consider shipping each game separately instead of together, depending on how many people enter (read: possibly 2 winners). 

AvP says that it requires an internet connection and Steam account, so I am guessing that one does actually activate on Steam 

There will also be a 3rd Giveaway after this one, most likely will have Fallout Trilogy (1,2,& Tactics) and some other random strategy games I never got around to playing.


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 28, 2011)

My team rank is 67/101 (FAH/WGC) so count me in 
I do not live in the US48 but if I win you can send it to my cousin who lives in there and I'll pick it later.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2011)

Under 2hrs left to enter, thanks everyone!


----------



## sneekypeet (Mar 30, 2011)

Do want? Free is awesome, and I haven't played either of them.


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2011)

A winner has been selected and notified. Thank you all for participating and keep up the great DC work


----------



## hertz9753 (Mar 30, 2011)

I won and chose Borderlands.  I wonder who the other winner will be.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 30, 2011)

Sad you would not ship to Alaska

But thanks for the giveaway and congrats to the winners


----------



## theonedub (Mar 30, 2011)

Redraw done for AvP and winner notified 



HammerON said:


> Sad you would not ship to Alaska
> 
> But thanks for the giveaway and congrats to the winners



Im a fool and thought Flat Rate didn't apply to Hawaii and Alaska, but that is not the case. Future giveaways will not be limited


----------



## brandonwh64 (Mar 30, 2011)

I won AVP, thanks DUB! i appreciate the game and love to crunch


----------



## qu4k3r (Mar 30, 2011)

congrats to the lucky and happy winners, enjoy your games!!!


----------



## theonedub (Apr 1, 2011)

Prizes will ship out tomorrow, was in a rush to get out the door and forgot the packages


----------

